# In need of advice on running a online store



## uptownfusion (Aug 14, 2007)

Im in the process of starting a clothing line, i will be doing everything my self i have all the equipments...silk screen n vinyl cutter, my thing is should i screen print a bunch of shirt or wait until someone place a order and then print?


----------



## carlitosway83 (Dec 24, 2013)

wait till somebody order


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Use a solid local printer first. Make sure the have good reviews on Yelp.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Well you already have the equipment. I think you should make the screens and a small test batch of each shirt (just in the most common sizes, like Large and XL--depending on where you are and who you are targeting). That way you will be past any issues getting the designs/screens ready and be ready to print more. You will also have at least a few shirts with which to fill initial orders. If no one buys them, well you and your friends will have a few new shirts!


----------



## Mister Fantastic (Mar 31, 2014)

I would use the equipment to build up some example of my work. Various industries: school, cheerleading, business, family reunion, bar, etc. Take the photos on a mannequin and post as design ideas or examples of work to potential customers.

An added benefit is you get to learn your equipment and troubleshoot issues and pricing.

Good Luck!


----------



## deepbluex (Jun 24, 2011)

uptownfusion said:


> Im in the process of starting a clothing line, i will be doing everything my self i have all the equipments...silk screen n vinyl cutter, my thing is should i screen print a bunch of shirt or wait until someone place a order and then print?


In this whole process, I found the designing and printing to be the easier part. Marketing a website is challenging and bringing more traffic through your site is where I'd do research. It's still eluding me.


----------



## royalAtom (Apr 15, 2014)

deepbluex said:


> In this whole process, I found the designing and printing to be the easier part. Marketing a website is challenging and bringing more traffic through your site is where I'd do research. It's still eluding me.


If you're having trouble driving traffic to your site there's a few things I would suggest. The first is to make sure your website has the proper semantic markup, this is a topic that you can (and there has been) write a book or series of books about. Fortunately there is ample education available online. My suggestion would be to get started here : Documentation - schema.org and read through it. 

Other things I would suggest is to start and maintain a blog with relevant and engaging topics that you feel your customers would like to read about. One of the best resources on blogging and topics like SEO in general (in my opinion) is Quick Sprout â€” I'm Kind of a Big Deal.

From there I would also throw in things like contests, email lists (including email reminders when a customer abandons a shopping cart), giving customers an insight to your process maybe showing off your sketches for future products, etc. Offer customers a coupon that requires a call to action : For example you and a new customer can get X amount off an order if this new customer you refer makes a qualifying purchase. The list is endless and some of these ideas aren't directly related to traffic, just something to think about.

TLDR : schema.org, make a blog if you dont have one already, quicksprout.com, and think of fun ways to engage your existing customers while bringing in new ones. Also I agree with NoXid product testing is important in any market, apparel is no different.


----------

